# If We Can't Afford A Doula, What Can We Do?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I know there are lots of doulas here on MDC and I thought they might have suggestions on what I can do, or other moms who have an extremely tight budget. I thought maybe a doula in training would be an option but do they charge just as much a experienced doulas? Has anyone used a doula student? How did it go? How much did they charge?
Anyone figure out a way to pay? Most of the doula's I've looked up charge between 400-500 dollars and that is more than we will have (barring a miracle







). I would hate to ask to pay less because I believe their services are worth so much more, but what are my other options?

From what we can tell I don't know how we'll afford the birth and I don't think I can birth without a doula.


----------



## sofysmommy (Feb 15, 2005)

Some Doulas offer a sliding scale, it does not hurt to ask around. Out of curiosity why can't you birth without a doula? I do not mean to be rude but I just do not understand ( having had an UC)


----------



## pjabslenz (Mar 25, 2004)

Sometimes doulas in training will provide their service for free exchange for the experience. Others will work out a plan with you based on your budget. (ie, accept payment for gas, childcare & food, etc) Most doulas, especially the ones that I trained with, feel it's far more important for the birthing client to have the support than none at all just because they couldn't afford it.

Be open & honest with those you are interviewing and you'll find someone willing to work with you.

Good luck,


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

in a similsr boat


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Call all the midwives in your are and ask if they know any student doulas who still need to get their required # of births in. (It's often free or very inexpensive that way.)


----------



## APMomOfKimmyN-Maya (Jun 1, 2006)

Check out bellywomen.net


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sofysmommy* 
Out of curiosity why can't you birth without a doula? I do not mean to be rude but I just do not understand ( having had an UC)

Well, I am sure that I could labor without a doula but I really wanted one last time and felt that it was a HUGE missing element in my labor. I know that I require a lot of attention, confirmation, affirmation and emotional support in labor and I don't try to pretend otherwise.

I admire mamas who do UC but it just isn't for me. I especially trust in the studies that show how beneficial doulas are for birth and couldn't imagine turning down that help. I'm not one of those birthing mamas who likes to be left alone or wants a hands-off birthing attendant... I want someone right there with me, supporting me.

Dh tried last time but because of previous issues and my feelings that he didn't believe I could birth naturally I found it hard to listen to his encouragement during labor, and when he took a nap I ended up feeling abandoned.

I think a doula will absolutely help me achieve my desired birth


----------



## sofysmommy (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually If I could I would have hired one myself! Dh was helpful but I really could have had a huge benefit from having someone there for ME!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsElle07* 
Call all the midwives in your are and ask if they know any student doulas who still need to get their required # of births in. (It's often free or very inexpensive that way.)

My suggestion, too.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Yep, call around, search the net, even talking to doulas who wont do free births, they are likely to know someone who will help you


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Many doulas offer sliding scales, will barter for services, or will assist women in need for free. If I were closer I would doula for you for free. I hope you're able to find a doula!

Try Dona and Cappa's websites and e-mail the doula trainer in your area and ask if she knows of any doulas-in-training that are willing to attend your birth for free or a reduced rate. I did all 3 of my certifying births for free and I know a lot of other doulas do too.


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsElle07* 
Call all the midwives in your are and ask if they know any student doulas who still need to get their required # of births in. (It's often free or very inexpensive that way.)

Another vote for this approach. I am training to be a doula and I would be thrilled if I got a call to attend a birth to complete my certification, and would do it for free. You could also locate a CBE or the doula organizer/trainer in your area, as Jilian suggested.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

i agree, ask doulas and they may offer sliding scale or be able to refer you. call childbirth educators, especially private (non hospital) ones, i've found they are much more in tune with the doulas in the community. my trainer doula gets call all the time and has refered several people to me that i've attened for free or reduced fees because i want experience. good luck! i'd also ask in your tribe forum, those mamas might know some people!


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

DONA only lists their certified doulas. But they have a list of doulas who are training. If you email them directly and ask for doulas training in your area, they can email you that info. Also, call doulas in your area and ask them if they know of doulas looking for certifying births, as a doula I am very aware and very in touch with the doula community and who is doing what. It's a crime, imo, for a doula not to offer alternate doulas and ideas if a client is not a good match, but still wants a doula.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Are you having a home birth, by chance? When I first talked to my midwife and asked for names of some doulas, she mentioned that if money was at all an issue that there are many doulas in training who would "cut their arm off" for the chance to assist at a home birth, and would want to pay ME for the opportunity! Probably an exaggeration







We're going with a certified doula, BUT even with her, because I'm home birthing her rate is cut in half just because she likes doing home births so much. So if by chance you're hbing, that could help you in finding an affordable option.


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:

I would hate to ask to pay less
Please ask!!! You'll never know unless you do.

I would hate to find out a woman didn't inquire further about my services just because she felt like she couldn't afford them.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sofysmommy* 
Some Doulas offer a sliding scale, it does not hurt to ask around. *Out of curiosity why can't you birth without a doula? I do not mean to be rude but I just do not understand ( having had an UC)*


If she is having a hospital birth, there are studies showing how important a doula is- I know I wish I had one- moms who had doulas had lower rates of csection, forceps delivery etc. I wish I had a link but can't remember which book I read that in, and I am out of town right now.

Ask around and see if there are volunteer doulas, maybe do a search on the net? I didn't know it at the time, but in my city there are doulas who will assist you free of charge if you can't afford it. Maybe your city has some volunteer doulas too.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure if this helps the OP, but it may help someone who is reading this thread because of being in the same boat...

Check out Operation Special Delivery if you're a military family and need someone there for your birth when a partner is away.
http://www.operationspecialdelivery.com/


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
Are you having a home birth, by chance?

Yep! Homebirthin' this time around!







0


----------



## sofysmommy (Feb 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericswifey27* 
If she is having a hospital birth, there are studies showing how important a doula is- I know I wish I had one- moms who had doulas had lower rates of csection, forceps delivery etc. I wish I had a link but can't remember which book I read that in, and I am out of town right now.


Ohh I do not doubt that! In fact I wanted one so bad when I was due with dc1.But as much as I tried to explain to dh what a doula is about he was very closed minded about it(not anymore)and no doula for me.







I was not judging her I really was curious being that I desperately needed one myself.


----------



## rouserstrousers (Oct 10, 2004)

When are you due? I'm near Denton and am certifying right now with CAPPA. I still need one more birth for certification.
I do not Doula for free, but I do offer my services at a reduced cost. PM me if you're interested. My website is www.birthbyyou.com if you would like to read more about me.

Quote:

Well, I am sure that I could labor without a doula but I really wanted one last time and felt that it was a HUGE missing element in my labor. I know that I require a lot of attention, confirmation, affirmation and emotional support in labor and I don't try to pretend otherwise.
That's exactly how I felt after having my second child which is why I had a doula for my third child. It was totally worth it.


----------



## truelife (Mar 26, 2006)

May I ask who your MW is? Jane Gandy, in Garland, was my MW (and preceptor while I was training to be a MW) and in the last 3 years she has always had an apprentice. Both of her apprentices/assitants are amazing and with an extra person there you get a ton of attention, encouragment, and love. Even without the apprentices there - Jane is the most nurturing person I know. I may be a little biased though.









Like I mentioned before, I was Jane's apprentice and am now doulaing. I did the training with rousertrousers and she is so sweet!

Please let me know if you need anything.


----------



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

Everyone covered everything I was thinking of BUT other thing I have to add is a lot of doulas, certified or not, will barter. If you sew cloth diapers, or make pottery or anything like that....You may be able to knock of half the price. Also, many will take payments over an extended time, try $50 a month. As a doula I wouldn't mind having an extra $50 a month for 10 months to count on. A DONA doula knows that DONA feels strongly about a doula for every woman that wants one, and shouldn't turn you down about money without TRYING to work with you. Good luck! I think having a doula is a great idea. I have my dh, 2 midwives and a doula. I want the extra support and attention and I think it makes all the difference.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

bump -- you women are full of great ideas.


----------



## nausicaamom (Feb 8, 2006)

There's an organization here in Philly that will provide free doula services to any woman having a birth in two of the larger university hospitals in town, I think it's a very cool thing - Here's a link to their site. Since it's asscoiated with a school of nursing, maybe if you have a local university hospital they may have a similar program in place.


----------



## rouserstrousers (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Niccole.(truelife)


----------

